# Cylinder Not Firing



## 93_240SX_SE (Sep 11, 2009)

#4 cylinder is not firing on my 93 240SX SE. Spark and compression is good.
Either fuel injector or valves.
Any advice?
Thanks.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

If the compression is ok I would say it is down to a fault with the injector. CHECK WITH A MUTIMETER TO SEE IF THE INJECTOR IS GETTING POWER. Best of luck.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Also check for a defective injector. Unplug the electrical connector from the injector and measure the injector with an ohmeter. The reading should be around 11 ohms.


----------



## kauaiboy25 (Oct 1, 2009)

dang...a lot of us at the same time huh...i need to check my injectors as well....


----------

